# Chattanooga Plant Tour?



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys I grew up in Chattanooga and I am currently planning a trip to visit the city. Being a VW enthusiast I would love to tour the new plant. Unfortunately I could not find any information online about tour dates, times, or even the possibility of a tour.

So my question is, Are tours offered at the new Chattanooga plant?


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd like to know about this as well. I wonder about it every time that I see the Volkswagen Drive exit on my way to Alabama


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

Volk14 said:


> I'd like to know about this as well. I wonder about it every time that I see the Volkswagen Drive exit on my way to Alabama


After taking a tour through the plant for our training, our VW Rep told us that they do not plan to offer tours to the public. :thumbdown:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JohnTT said:


> ....they do not plan to offer tours to the public.....


That makes a lot of sense. 

VW has auto manufacturing equipment/techniques that other maker's would kill for. Limiting it's exposure would be wise.

Plus, I would expect they will be concentrating on producing cars, not entertaining the public.


----------



## brinkmen (Aug 16, 2010)

Check this out guys. This is probably as much of the inside as we'll see.

Inside the VW Chattanooga plant assembling the All-New Passat on Science Channels _How Do They Do It?_


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

That's very interesting. I was pretty impressed about how VWoA is recycling/using natural resources :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

We, modern society, need to pratice that a lot more, I think


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

JohnTT said:


> After taking a tour through the plant for our training, our VW Rep told us that they do not plan to offer tours to the public. :thumbdown:


 Bummer. I'm going to be down that way later this year and was hoping to tour the plant.


----------



## Mustang Mach I (Nov 28, 2011)

*Chattanooga Plant Tour*

I used to live in Hixson for a while, just a few miles from the plant. I plan to visit friends there and go on the plant tour with my older son. He should be able to get in as an employee of the VW enterprise in Switzerland. He works mainly on Audi electronics. However, as everybody else, he likes to see how everything comes together.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I bet the building and the robots will be the most interesting part of the tour, Definitely not the cars.... LMAO!!!!


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I went to the BMW plant at Spartanburg SC . Class act 7.50$ admission charge . Worth every penny . Why would vw not want people to visit their plant ? It generates huge goodwill. Hopefully their policy will change


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

wondering if they changed their mind yet... I'd love to see all this - but will settle for the Ultimate BMW Experience while I wait... :thumbup:


----------



## Fio (Jun 20, 2012)

*TOURS!*

They DO have tours! 

Twice a day. You need to EMAIL them at [email protected] with the day you are interested in touring. They do not have walk ins yet. You must schedule. They only have like 16 people at a time 

and its is FREE!


----------



## Oilburner77 (Jun 26, 2012)

*VW Assembly Plant*

Good News Folks on Tours. Follow the email link to arrange a tour.  

Inquiries from Facebook Fans: 
 
Are factory tours available? 
• Yes, there are eight tours a week, Tuesday to Friday at both 9am and 1:30pm. You can email [email protected] to set up a time, but keep in mind that it’s usually necessary to book several weeks in advance. 

Are there any plans for factory deliveries? 
• Not at this time, unfortunately. Vehicles can only be picked up at dealerships. 

Any other plans for other models to be built in Chattanooga? 
• Not at the moment, but this is being considered as a future possibility. There are currently plans to increase capacity from 150,000 to 180,000 a year with the addition of a third team.


----------



## kmcox (Jun 29, 2012)

*Volkswagen, Chattanooga*

My company Creative Foam would like to know who supplies the interior parts to VW? Would you know?

Kevin Cox
Account Manager
www.creativefoam.com
[email protected]


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

Sent them an email last night, here is the reply; 



> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for contacting us about touring our factory. *Our schedule has changed a little bit. *Typically, large groups book a tour about a month in advance, and smaller groups book a tour 2-4 weeks in advance.
> 
> ...


 ...wonder if there is a gift store? 

$150 for the driving experience and tour at the BMW plant is awesome, but I really want to see a VW plant; and it's FREE!


----------

